# Mozart Piano Sonata 18. K576 1st Movement



## Pianoforte (Jul 27, 2007)

I've been working on this and it's HARD. Thats great motivation though!

I'll need all the help I can get if I want to learn all 5 minutes of it so.....

First part of Mozart's Piano Sonata 18. K576 1st Movement:






Some Improv I've recently been playing around with:


----------

